# How do they know you're ACTUALLY living in Quebec?



## KateD6 (Mar 25, 2010)

I'm thinking of moving to Canada next year and as I've been living in France for 6 years, my French is pretty fluent. The eligibility test on the Quebec Immigration sites seems to think that should be eligible but of course there are no guarantees.

Although I'm reasonably "skilled" and experienced, my job isn't on the "list" for a visa for Canada as a whole....

However, if I get get a visa from Quebec but go to Montreal and can't get a job or decide that actually living there isn't for me, can I run off to Toronto to look for work??? :eyebrows: A Canadian friend of mine seems to think that they have no way of checking but surely the visa must say something about only being valid for Quebec or LOADS of people would use this loop-hole


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

KateD6 said:


> I'm thinking of moving to Canada next year and as I've been living in France for 6 years, my French is pretty fluent. The eligibility test on the Quebec Immigration sites seems to think that should be eligible but of course there are no guarantees.
> 
> Although I'm reasonably "skilled" and experienced, my job isn't on the "list" for a visa for Canada as a whole....
> 
> However, if I get get a visa from Quebec but go to Montreal and can't get a job or decide that actually living there isn't for me, can I run off to Toronto to look for work??? :eyebrows: A Canadian friend of mine seems to think that they have no way of checking but surely the visa must say something about only being valid for Quebec or LOADS of people would use this loop-hole


If you get a visa to work in Quebec it will not be applicable in other Provinces until after its expiry date and then you would require to apply to another Province for a visa to work there.


----------

